# Dehydrating Potatoe's



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I have dehydrated tomatoes, pineapple, apple, beef, and more. So I tried to dehydrate potato today. I am having some problems. They turn black. Has anyone tried to do this? If so, how do you keep them from turning black? All help is appreciated.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I have heard of, and eaten dehydrated mashed potatoes, from my Aunt's mom, they were delicious.
Don't recall ever hearing of dehydrated potatoes, maybe kinda like a bannanna, all mine turned brown and ugly, and didn't taste good?
I hope someone answers, @Inor, does the wife dehy potatoes?


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Here you go!

https://selfreliantschool.com/dehydrating-potatoes-plus-secret-revealed/


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I do not dehydrate my own potatoes but we have bought buckets of dehydrated spuds from Augason Farms. Add some water, butter, salt, pepper etc and boil them for a few minutes and you can make any kind of potato dishes that you can from fresh potatoes.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Slippy's Famous Spam Dehydrated Potato Hash

Dice up some Spam, Onions, Green Peppers and Japalenoes and lightly saw-tay with some butter.

In a separate sauce pan add diced up dehydrated spuds, water, butter salt and pepper to boiling water. Boil until spuds are soft. Drain water and add spuds to Spam, Onions, Peppers. Saw-tay until potatoes are golden brown.

Plate the Hash and add Sunny Side Runny Egg on top. Splash of Hot Sauce and three fingers of Bourbon and you got a damn breakfast fit for a KING!


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Slippy's Famous Spam Dehydrated Potato Hash
> 
> Dice up some Spam, Onions, Green Peppers and Japalenoes and lightly saw-tay with some butter.
> 
> ...


Loved it until the Bourbon.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

I eat dehydrated potatoes all the time... we call them potato chips :tango_face_smile:

To dehydrated them without browning you probably need to add lemon juice, or they sell a product that does the same thing.

*Rancher*


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I dehydrate potatoes all the time.

Cut 'em up into small cubes about ¼ to ½". Keep them in a pan of water once they're cut. Once you have what you want to dehydrate cut up, pull them out of the water and toss 'em onto the trays.

Nothing special. No lemon juice or artificial junk. Just plain tap water.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Dehydrating potatoes are easy enough with practice but I quit a long time ago....If you have a GFS Store....Or Sams Club you can buy dehydrated hash browns rinsed with a common Preservative (Sodium Bisulfite)for about 6$ a gallon. I buy these and put em in ball jars and vac pack em! They will last almost forever. (eating some from 1998 and they are just as good as the ones I bought last week!) It sure saves a lot of work and is an easy way to add potatoes to soups or any other meal. To fix em you just pour out what you need in a bowl and pour boiling water to just cover them...5 minutes later you have potatoes! you can also add them to canned potato soup...chicken noodle soup...tomato soup or anything else you can think of. When making condensed soup with water adding the dehydrated shredded potatoes really thickens it up...it's twice as filling!








Now if you want a little bigger "TATER" you can buy cheap potato's diced as country hash browns at your local Kroger...and if you buy the no name brand or store brand check the ingedients...most contain no fat unlike Ore Ida and the more expensive brands. Buy em frozen already chopped and toss em in the dehydrator...they are great to snack on just like peanuts if you throw a little sea salt on em!!

One last thing is taking the Shredded Hash Browns....dehydrate em with diced onion(Dehydrated)....diced green pepper(Dehydrated). Re hydrate and drain and throw in a little flower and an egg (Or powdered egg mix and a tablespoon of water)...make patties and fry em golden brown....All I can say is Damn!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Great tip, @SGT E


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Deebo said:


> I have heard of, and eaten dehydrated mashed potatoes, from my Aunt's mom, they were delicious.
> Don't recall ever hearing of dehydrated potatoes, maybe kinda like a bannanna, all mine turned brown and ugly, and didn't taste good?
> I hope someone answers, @Inor, does the wife dehy potatoes?


Mrs Inor does not dehydrate them. She pressure cans them. They actually come out better pressure canned than fresh in my arrogant opinion.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Inor said:


> Mrs Inor does not dehydrate them. She pressure cans them. They actually come out better pressure canned than fresh in my arrogant opinion.


 @Inor, your not arrogant, just usually right!!!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Dehydrated potatoes . Hungry Jack Mashed potatoes. They can be used so many ways easy to mix with water and don't take for ever to dehydrate Store a lomg time if done right . We keep a supply on hand.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

SGT E said:


> Dehydrating potatoes are easy enough with practice but I quit a long time ago....If you have a GFS Store....Or Sams Club you can buy dehydrated hash browns rinsed with a common Preservative (Sodium Bisulfite)for about 6$ a gallon. I buy these and put em in ball jars and vac pack em! They will last almost forever. (eating some from 1998 and they are just as good as the ones I bought last week!) It sure saves a lot of work and is an easy way to add potatoes to soups or any other meal. To fix em you just pour out what you need in a bowl and pour boiling water to just cover them...5 minutes later you have potatoes! you can also add them to canned potato soup...chicken noodle soup...tomato soup or anything else you can think of. When making condensed soup with water adding the dehydrated shredded potatoes really thickens it up...it's twice as filling!
> View attachment 62289
> 
> 
> ...


I just looked at my Augason Farms 5 gallon bucket of sliced potatoes and the ingredients are potatoes and sodium bisulfite.

I'm on my phone and I by chance saw this thread. I have been thinking about trying this myself. Once dehydrated then Mylar/oxygen and seal.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

MaterielGeneral said:


> I just looked at my Augason Farms 5 gallon bucket of sliced potatoes and the ingredients are potatoes and sodium bisulfite.
> 
> I'm on my phone and I by chance saw this thread. I have been thinking about trying this myself. Once dehydrated then Mylar/oxygen and seal.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I just looked on eBay and found the sodium bisulfite but it gave no reference to food.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

@MaterielGeneral, amazon shows it as "pool shock", and this one also. The reviews for this one talk about canning, and keeping sliced fruit pretty..
FYI.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Deebo said:


> View attachment 62401
> @MaterielGeneral, amazon shows it as "pool shock", and this one also. The reviews for this one talk about canning, and keeping sliced fruit pretty..
> FYI.


That's kind of interesting. The stuff I saw was 99% pure but said it was not food grade. I would like to know how they do a play on words in the retail world and what it really means.


----------

